# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik help mensen in een publieke functie die agressief benaderd worden

## Leontien

Ik lees een artikel over dat lezende kinderen het maatschappelijk beter doen. Daar zie ik opeens reclame van nederlandveilig.nl. Ze laten een filmpje zien over agressie in de trein en wat je eraan kan doen. Er kwam gelijk een vraag bij me of jij dit wel eens mee had gemaakt en wat jij deed? Werd je vervult van angst en kon je daardoor niets meer doen of kwam je in je daadkracht en ging je helpen. Als je het niet mee hebt gemaakt, wat denk je dat je zal doen?

*Wat doe je als er tegen mensen die een publieke functie hebben geweld of agressie gebruikt wordt? Weet je wat je dan kan doen?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zat eens in de bus met een klasgenote, de buschauffeur had echt als super chagerijnig tegen ons gedaan. Ik kocht een kaartje voor toen nog 2.40 en had of 20 euro of 4 muntjes van 50 cent en 2 van 20, hij wou mij eerst niet mee de bus in hebben omdat ik niet met geld betaalde zoals hij het wou, maar ik mocht er uiteindelijk toch in daar ik met echt geld betaalde en gepast kon betalen en hij dat aan te nemen heeft.
Een halte later stapten er 2 jongens in, zij hadden hetzelfde probleem als ik met de chauffeur alleen de chauffeur deed nog lomper en dat schoot verkeerd bij die jongens in het verkeerde keelgat en toen belaagden ze de buschauffeur, een vrouw voorin belde de politie, de deuren bleven dicht van de bus tot de politie de 2 jongens kwam oppakken.
Wij moesten allemaal verslag doen van wat er gebeurd was.
Ik kon alleen maar denken dat de buschauffeur niet zo had hoeven te reageren omdat we met gepast geld betaalden en dat als hij niet zo gigantisch moeilijk, chagerijnig en lomp had gedaan het niet zo uit de hand was gelopen.

----------


## istanbul

Luuss0404

je hebt gelijk. de man lokte agressie uit. je zou een klacht in moeten dienen. dat hadden de andere passagiers ook moeten doen.

verder is het een dienstverlenend beroep.

Istanbul en bus? is het niet druk dan kan je uitstappen waar je wil. staat de bus vast in de traffic? dan kan je instappen waar je wil. geen jeton meer en geen gepast geld? dan kan je toch meerijden {buitenlander?}. 
hier geen agressie mee gemaakt. 99.9 procent van de chauffeurs is vriendelijk terwijl het een zwaar beroep is hier. het verkeer is moordend.

misschien kan de Nederlandse chauffeur zich eens bijscholen? ze kunnen nog heel wat leren.

ben hier vanaf 2007.

----------


## istanbul

"Ik help mensen in een publieke functie die agressie benaderd worden".

ik denk dat je daar voorzichtig mee moet zijn. verbale agressie? men mag aannemen dat de functionaris toch wel een training gehad heeft. je zou het erger kunnen maken als je daar tussen komt.

geweld? politie bellen als eerste.

verder hangt het helemaal van de situatie af.

----------


## istanbul

agressief?

----------


## christel1

Ik heb zelf in een publieke functie gewerkt, bij jullie NL als perronopzichter bij de spoorwegen maar dan in België. En ben regelmatig verbaal aangevallen geweest, ik was nochtans altijd beleefd, vriendelijk en begrijpend maar sommige mensen zijn echt arrogant te noemen. Sommige mensen willen altijd gratis rijden, maar het is de treinbegeleider die beslist. Voor binnenlandse treinen is er meestal geen probleem, maar voor buitenlandse treinen zijn er dikwijls problemen. Je moet een geldige identiteitskaart kunnen voorleggen en als je dat niet hebt mag je niet mee (treinbegeleider beslist) en als je dan als perronopzichter op het perron achterblijft ben je natuurlijk als je het zo mag noemen het pispaaltje van de reiziger. Ik ben dikwijls uitgescholden geweest voor "racist". Wat ik wel deed als ik 's nachts alleen op de perrons liep en ik had moeilijkheden met iemand was mijn radio indrukken zodat de collega's konden meeluisteren en ik maar 1 woord moest zeggen, gewoon waar ik stond en er kwam hulp. Ook ben ik een paar keer lichamelijk aangevallen, dan riep ik de spoorwegpolitie op, ik probeerde ze wel rustig te houden maar soms helpen woorden niet. Een collega van mij is zelf eens tegen de muur gezet door de politie, hij kwam van de trein van Amsterdam om te werken, niet in uniform, hij had lang haar en de trein van A'dam is gekend als een drugstrein en die kon er echt niet om lachen (hij deed altijd zijn kostuum aan op het werk). 
Als ik iemand zie in zo'n functie die problemen heeft zou ik zeker helpen, gewoon verbaal hulp aanbieden. 
Ik vind het wel niet kunnen dat een buschauffeur je niet wil meenemen omdat je geen gepast geld mee hebt. Natuurlijk hebben die mensen niet zoveel wisselgeld op zak, mag ook niet, maar dan zou hij je gratis moeten laten meerijden, dat is mijn opinie. 
Istanbul, ik denk niet dat een buschauffeur een dienstverlenend beroep is.... hij moet ook verantwoording afleggen als er controle in zijn bus komt en er zitten mensen op die niet betaald hebben, in B gebeurt dit regelmatig. Die man kan daardoor zijn job verliezen want die controles gebeuren onaangekondigd. Als je een auto hebt moet je ook geld hebben om er benzine in te doen of je blijft staan.

----------


## istanbul

mensen vervoeren? is geen dienst verlenend beroep? wat is het dan? een gunst dat iemand je rijdt? tegen betaling? 

wel hier ging het niet om NIET betalen maar om klein geld. dus nix controle en verantwoording afleggen. en om LOMP gedrag. en dat wekt agressie op.

uw persoonlijke voorbeeld? u geeft aan rustig te blijven en de juiste hulp te zoeken.

hoe als buitenstaander in te grijpen hangt mijns inziens van de situatie af. weglopen is iets anders. maar er tussen springen is echt niet altijd verstandig. dan maar bellen.

las laatst in de krant dat er 4 politieagenten een hond een chauffeur + de rest van de nachtbus aan het matten waren in Ne. omdat iemand zat te eten :-} in de bus.

ging met een nachtbus hier {12 uur rijden} bij een stop was ik aan het eten en liet dat op tafel liggen bij vertrek. men kwam naar mij toe om te vertellen dat ik het rustig mee kon nemen. prachtige bussen verder. airco, tv, koffie, thee en meer. 23 euro voor een reisje van 9 tot 12 uur.

hier nog nooit het verniel- en lompe gedrag ontmoet dat in Nederland al tig jaren normaal is. het feit dat voetal hooligans treinen en bussen kunnen ombouwen. men heeft het in Nederland veel te ver laten komen.

maar u met uw ervaring weet zeker dat agressie agressie opwekt. 

ik was een keer in Ned. en wachtte op een bus. duurde lang en rookte een sigaret. maakte die uit voor ik de bus instapte en kreeg te horen: wil je die rook niet in de bus uit
blazen? anders gaat het hier zo stinken.

goed te oud om de man over zijn hekje te trekken en nog vrouw ook. maar had even de neiging. hierna geen bus meer genomen maar de auto gepakt. 

een vriend vertelde mij later: ze zijn bezig loonsverhoging te krijgen want onderbetaald.
maar dat is geen excuus voor lomp gedrag.

blijf deze beroepen toch zien als dienstverlening.

----------


## istanbul

christel1 - maar ik kan heel goed begrijpen dat u heel veel bagger over u heen gekregen heeft. dat valt niet mee. maar rustig blijven en de juiste hulp zoeken heeft u vast veel ellende bespaart.

ik kan mij wel voorstellen dat je er genoeg van krijgt om zo bejegend te worden.

----------


## christel1

@Istanbul, natuurlijk is het dienstverlening met de bus rijden maar iedereen weet toch dat het niet gratis is ? Natuurlijk heeft luus gelijk als de buschauffeur lastig doet omdat ze met klein geld betaald maar dat heb ik ook al voorgehad in een apotheek in Brussel, die vent was niet content omdat hij al die centen moest aannemen. Ik denk dat je dat in elk beroep wel vindt. Laatst zat ik in de trein naar Brussel, komt daar ineens een gast naar de treinbegeleider klagen omdat hij in de verkeerde trein zat.... moest naar Sint-Niklaas. Die was heel aggressief terwijl de treinbegeleider heel kalm is gebleven en hem heel goed geholpen heeft, hij heeft een retourticket gekregen als "verdwaalde reiziger" maar toch behandelde die reiziger de treinbegeleider heel grof. Dan begint het bij mij wel eens te kriebelen om zo iemand eens op zijn plaatst te zetten. En als je in Brussel werkt zoals ik dan wordt er veronderstelt dat je 4 talen spreekt NL, Frans, Engels en Duits en niet iedereen kan dat en dan krijg je ook een emmer zeik over je heen ? Nee toch ? Als ik op vakantie ga dan vraag ik of ze mijn taal spreken en zo niet dan vraag ik of ze engels, frans of duits spreken, wat al niet mis is veronderstel ik. 
Ooit was er een wilde staking van het treinpersoneel en toen heb ik "op aanvraag" gewerkt, de trein gewoon overal doen stoppen waar er reizigers af moesten... en toen begon er iemand tegen mij te kafferen, wel toen zijn de reizigers in kring rond mij komen staan en hebben me verdedigd en waren ze allemaal heel blij dat ze nog thuis geraakten en mijn vrouwelijke collega had juist hetzelfde gedaan en we hebben niets van klachten gekregen en de mannelijke collega's vonden dat ze nog nooit zo een kalme staking hadden meegemaakt. Dat was gewoon dienstverlening volgens ons (de grote bazen waren er minder blij mee, wij vroegen niets, juist op de bestuurder zijn fiches de bijkomende stoppen gaan opschrijven....mag normaal niet, moet via dispatching maar die deden altijd moeilijk, dus alles in het geniept....) dus ik ben echt wel menselijk hoor....

----------


## theste

Ben ± 39 jaar als sociaal werker in dienst geweest van een gemeentelijke sociale dienst, waar agressie (veelal verbaal, soms fysiek) regelmatig voorkomt. Het gaat om de knellende portemonnaie van de mensen. Altijd rustig gebleven en nooit fysiek aangevallen geweest. Gesprekstechnisch oplossing gezocht en gevonden. Niet altijd kreeg de klant waaarom hij emotioneel vroeg, maar steeds is verbaal duidelijk gemaakt, dat het 'geladen' verzoek niet gehonoreerd kon worden om goede redenen. Werd niet altijd in dank afgenomen, maar gesprek eindigde in 99% van de kwesties in handen schudden. Beste oplossing:
- rustig blijven, stoom af laten blazen en eventueel iets (water, thee of koffie) te drinken aanbieden helpt meer dan je denkt. Gespreksrelatie blijft dan nagenoeg altijd werkbaar.

----------


## ikke64

@ Luuss,
Ook een ambtenaar of iemand anders met een publieke functie heeft ook wel eens een slechte dag. Ik wil zijn gedrag niet goed praten, maar om iedereen die een slechte dag heeft nu agressief te benaderen lijkt me ver gezocht. 
Ik denk dat mensen die agressief gedrag vertonen tegen over dit soort mensen ook in de rest van hun leven niet erg vrede lievend zijn.
@theste,
Ik heb recent een cursus communicatie gevolgt en weet nu wat je kunt doen met de juiste manier van communicatie verbaal en non-verbaal. Ik heb het altijd als sport gezien om boze mensen weer "aan het lachen" te krijgen. En mede door de cursus gaat het me steeds beter af. Ook als scheidsrechter merk ik dat de juiste benadering vruchten afwerpt.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou meteen gaan 'helpen', hoe dan ook... mijn instinct neemt het dan over van mijn verstand ... mss niet altijd slim..

Stel dat een bus of treinbestuurder wordt lastiggevallen of een verpleegster in het ziekenhuis, ik zou niet blijven zitten, maar er naar toe gaan en opkomen voor die mens ...

----------


## ikke64

Ik denk er net zo over. Mijn ega heeft me al vaker proberen tegen te houden. Tevergeefs.
Ik ga er op af en schiet te hulp. En inderdaad is dat wel eens bijna verkeerd gegaan.
Vrouwen en kinderen zijn zo wie zo heilig.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat ik verbaal hulp zou geven, desnoods ook fysiek maar je moet wel zeker weten dat je het aankan, zeker fysiek, ik ben klein en tenger en ik zou zeker geen man van 80 kilo onder bedwang kunnen houden. Maar als ik zou zien dat het gaat escaleren zou ik zeker de politie opbellen of proberen verbaal tussen te komen. 
Sommige mensen komen uit zichzelf al aggressief over, gewoon te horen aan hun taalgebruik of fysieke uitdrukkingen en waar ik een hekel aan heb zijn mensen die precies geen "kleine mensen" zien lopen, hoe dikwijls er al mensen tegen mij aan gelopen zijn precies of ik ben onzichtbaar, niet te doen...

----------


## theste

Hallo Christel,
elke reactie blijft natuurlijk persoonlijk, maar ervaring leert relativeren en leert vooral gebruik te maken van non-verbale communicatiemiddelen en beheersing van de eigen gevoelens. Uiteindelijk blijf je je hele (arbeids)leven leren omgaan met anderen in welke vorm dan ook. Agressie blijft vreselijk lastig, maar in de meeste gevallen is een goede gesprekstechniek (waarbij rust-intermezzo's niet onbelangrijk zijn) het juiste gereedschap.

----------

